# Mobile Home Trouble Shooting



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

fast89rs said:


> Let me introduce myself my names Justin, I am a 4th year apprentice. I am moving into a new place its temporary. Its a 2bedroom 2 bath mobile home. 1br1bath has no power. I went to the breaker box and found that the 20A gfi fuse was not tripped, I tested it with the button and it worked. So I went to the bathroom I opened up the Light switch its one of them double ones almost like a cut in box, that has a switch and a gfi I tested all the wires, nothing at first. There are 3 differ romex lines I'm takn it one is the home run line, one is for the light and one is the travelers to the next room. Well I got 3 lines only 2 lines were hooked up I found one cut and taped off sure enough when I hooked my meter to it 120v, then i turn off breaker nothing. So i said this is the homerun. Well when I hook the line up it trips, anyone got and idea's on what could be wrong I went around and checked the plugs for loose wires etc nothing.I feel like im pissing in the wind there are 3 plug in's and 2 lights on this circuit its 12/2.



4th year ? Trace your circuits with your meter. Process of elimination.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GFI _fuse_?
_Plug-in_?
_Travelers_ between rooms?
'when I hook the line up it trips' _What_ trips, and before or after you turn on the GFI fuse?


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> GFI _fuse_?
> _Plug-in_?
> _Travelers_ between rooms?
> 'when I hook the line up it trips' _What_ trips, and before or after you turn on the GFI fuse?


no way do you still use those terms after 4 years. :no:


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

just like how ppl argure calling conduit, pipe. conduit cover condulet covers etc. unistrut-kendorf. a union a ericson like my profile says I have always done commercial-industrial work, i never said I was a expert in terminations, and residential. I'm not a big romex jockey. That was my next solution old timer but I didn't have a flashlight with me I was wondering if there was something I was over looking that would be sticking out like a soar thumb.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

480volts I was hooking the main line/home run 120v to the lighting switch then from the light to the switch it trips. Without the travelers to the next room hooked up, when I hook the travelers up to the next room it doesn't trip but then again nothing comes on in the next room either.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Locate everything on the circuit that doesn't work. Then locate the rest of the energized circuit. The problem will be near where the two portions overlap.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

I am going to go to a electrical supply store and get some new switches tommorow and possibly new lighting fixtures and go from there. If I can't figure it from there he has new 12/2 wire there. Im just going to run a new circuit and abandon the old one. I think with the advice I got today it won't lead to that thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I doubt it will be a device problem, but more likely a bad splice. Take the time to track it down. You'll be a better TS'er for it.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I've always gotten the feeling that residential electricians were considered inferior to the commercial/industrial guys. It sure would suck to come home and not know what the hell was going on in my own house though. Of course I'd be lost for at least a week if I started doing gas stations or something


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

instead of guessing what your 3 cables are, figure it out.

separate them all and turn on power. test which cable is the power in, then test which is the cable going to the light by either shorting it at the light or removing continuity (aka light bulb). Then go from there, wire the light. Turn the power on, see what exactly is left that does not work, that will help narrow down where the feed out is going. Look in the nearest power outllet (light or receptacle, etc) on that run to determine why it trips when power is applied. May not be the best approach but its what first comes to mind


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

fast89rs said:


> 480volts I was hooking the main line/home run 120v to the lighting switch then from the light to the switch it trips. Without the travelers to the next room hooked up, when I hook the travelers up to the next room it doesn't trip but then again nothing comes on in the next room either.


Travelers? 3-way GFCI fuse? What?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

9 times out of 10 in a mobile home you will be looking for a backstabed receptacle. I always hated working on mobile homes, there is absolutly no ryme or reason to the way they do things.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats exactly what I done seen what had power and what didn't. Found the main and tried hooking it up and it was tripping like i said I never got a chance to go in the bedroom side to see what is going on first thing that came to mind it was a kids room i figured they might of jammed something in the wall socket but it seems to be okay by taken the covers of the receptacles and looking it didn't go in depth ohm'n them of checkn for contuinuity it was the punch in type of devices and i didnt have a flash light to take them apart and touch them to check the contuiniuty to see if it was show a short and I could go from there. Ill admit romex is a new game to me but i appreciate everyones help, I know i dont use the best vocabulary. When you saying backstabbed what do you mean my sparky lingo has somewhat of a idea of what your saying. there are 3 receptacles and 2 light switch's on the 20A receptacle or do you think there is to much on the breaker, I might get my ugly book and check code before I make myself look any stupider.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fast89rs said:


> Thats exactly what I done seen what had power and what didn't. Found the main and tried hooking it up and it was tripping like i said I never got a chance to go in the bedroom side to see what is going on first thing that came to mind it was a kids room i figured they might of jammed something in the wall socket but it seems to be okay by taken the covers of the receptacles and looking it didn't go in depth ohm'n them of checkn for contuinuity it was the punch in type of devices and i didnt have a flash light to take them apart and touch them to check the contuiniuty to see if it was show a short and I could go from there. Ill admit romex is a new game to me but i appreciate everyones help, I know i dont use the best vocabulary. When you saying backstabbed what do you mean my sparky lingo has somewhat of a idea of what your saying. there are 3 receptacles and 2 light switch's on the 20A receptacle or do you think there is to much on the breaker, ..........


I don't think I understand even a fourth of that. Flashlight? Continuity? 
The wiring method makes no difference.... troubleshooting is the same.



fast89rs said:


> ..........I might get my ugly book and check code before I make myself look any stupider.


Neither one will help you.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry, I do not believe this. I think someone is playing a game here. :blink:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

fast89rs said:


> Thats exactly what I done seen what had power and what didn't. Found the main and tried hooking it up and it was tripping like i said I never got a chance to go in the bedroom side to see what is going on first thing that came to mind it was a kids room i figured they might of jammed something in the wall socket but it seems to be okay by taken the covers of the receptacles and looking it didn't go in depth ohm'n them of checkn for contuinuity it was the punch in type of devices and i didnt have a flash light to take them apart and touch them to check the contuiniuty to see if it was show a short and I could go from there. Ill admit romex is a new game to me but i appreciate everyones help, I know i dont use the best vocabulary. When you saying backstabbed what do you mean my sparky lingo has somewhat of a idea of what your saying. there are 3 receptacles and 2 light switch's on the 20A receptacle or do you think there is to much on the breaker, I might get my ugly book and check code before I make myself look any stupider.


What exactly are you apprenticing in? Being a ****ing moron?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I just met a "commercial" apprentice the other day who was helping me do electrical work on a residential house. Let's just say this seems like the same exact experience. Now I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

fast89rs said:


> Thats exactly what I done seen what had power and what didn't. Found the main and tried hooking it up and it was tripping like i said I never got a chance to go in the bedroom side to see what is going on first thing that came to mind it was a kids room i figured they might of jammed something in the wall socket but it seems to be okay by taken the covers of the receptacles and looking it didn't go in depth ohm'n them of checkn for contuinuity it was the punch in type of devices and i didnt have a flash light to take them apart and touch them to check the contuiniuty to see if it was show a short and I could go from there. Ill admit romex is a new game to me but i appreciate everyones help, I know i dont use the best vocabulary. When you saying backstabbed what do you mean my sparky lingo has somewhat of a idea of what your saying. there are 3 receptacles and 2 light switch's on the 20A receptacle or do you think there is to much on the breaker, I might get my ugly book and check code before I make myself look any stupider.


You claim to be a fourth year apprentice, ok. You are going to take the exam soon I hope? Well, lets pretend you did, and somehow passed. You go to work for a company or in some miracle open your own company. You get a service call and it is the situation you describe. What will you do? You must know the basics of troubleshooting by 4 years- or sad to say this field is not for you. Mind you this is your own residence... You have even spoke about abandoning the wire without knowing what the problem is or where it lies. You suggested refeeding the circuit but you also claim power in is metering 120v!! 


Is this a joke?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I can understand a 4th year guy not knowing how to t/s.
But I can't see a 4th year guy calling the feed to another room a "traveler". Maybe a 4th month guy?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I can understand a 4th year guy not knowing how to t/s.
> But I can't see a 4th year guy calling the feed to another room a "traveler". Maybe a 4th month guy?



I gave up at *GFI fuse*. Methinks it's a DIY question.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I can understand a 4th year guy not knowing how to t/s.
> But I can't see a 4th year guy calling the feed to another room a "traveler". Maybe a 4th month guy?


4th day.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

The electricity does not know if its residential or commercial, it still flows the same way. The devices work the same way, the breakers, switches and lights also work the same way. What gives????


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Innovative said:


> The electricity does not know if its residential or commercial, it still flows the same way. The devices work the same way, the breakers, switches and lights also work the same way. What gives????


 Wanna bet??

Come on guys!!! Shame on many of you for not knowing that many mobile homes utilize those non-box devices which are self-contained and a Bee-Eye-Tea-itch to even attempt to troubleshoot! 

You can't simply unhook the wires from a device and test for continuity, shorts, etc. You have to literally demolish the device, cut in a box, and then reconnect everything to a real switch or outlet before proceeding on to the next part of the circuit.

This procedure takes waaaay longer to troubleshoot than your normal residential or commercial establishment might take, so lighten up!! 

That being said, many times it _is_ easier to abandon a problem part of a circuit, and then back-feed it from the far end. :whistling2:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Wanna bet??
> 
> Come on guys!!! Shame on many of you for not knowing that many mobile homes utilize those non-box devices which are self-contained and a Bee-Eye-Tea-itch to even attempt to troubleshoot!
> 
> ...


Do they also have GFI fuses and travelers between rooms?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Do they also have GFI fuses and travelers between rooms?


 What one person might call a _traveler _is nothing more than an extension of the power feeding the circuit to another room/area. 

Fuses are commonplace in many older mobile homes, including those that have non-box self-contained devices.

I should not have to even explain to you that most trailers/mobile homes have GFIs installed in `em ....

Have you lightened up yet?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

You might have to go under the mobil home and check for a bad splice in a j-box. There are usually a few under there when they join the two halfs together and one of them might have gone bad. I hate trouble shooting mobile homes.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BEAMEUP said:


> .... I hate trouble shooting mobile homes.


Persactly. A completely different animal than a "normal" house. I just made my 2nd trip out to one today, to fix the same problem I tried to diagnose last week. An intermittent problem, which when it is not acting up is quite difficult to locate and repair.

The circuit finally failed completely, and I managed to trace out one of those "crossover" connections. While that may seem to be a normal thing with a mobile home, this particular one was a _single-wide_ and as such should not have had any "crossovers" in it.

I've seen many strange things when dealing with these mobiles and continue to be amazed by how they throw `em together. :blink:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

its a trailer ... everything is wired throught the boxes in the ceilings, the bathroom has more then the rest of the house because the hall, laundry, and gfi circuits ... this is common in trailers, pull the light fixture down in the bathroom and resplice the nuetral then take that hot that was taped off and put it back on the gfi after you take the jumper off between the gfi and the switch. If that isnt it its the nuetral behind the gfi.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Proper mobile home troubleshooting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Proper mobile home troubleshooting.


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:That's how KB sparky should have arrived at the service call:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Most of my experiences are with back stabs,no screw terminal connections. Sometimes it's a broken wire from modular structure flexing in the elements.

Welcome to" CLUB X-Clusive"


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

gold said:


> its a trailer ... everything is wired throught the boxes in the ceilings, the bathroom has more then the rest of the house because the hall, laundry, and gfi circuits ... this is common in trailers, pull the light fixture down in the bathroom and resplice the nuetral then take that hot that was taped off and put it back on the gfi after you take the jumper off between the gfi and the switch. If that isnt it its the nuetral behind the gfi.


 WOW !! E.S.P. :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's difficult to find bad bad-stab connections when the place is full of these high-price wiring wonders:








​


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> What one person might call a _traveler _is nothing more than an extension of the power feeding the circuit to another room/area.
> 
> Fuses are commonplace in many older mobile homes, including those that have non-box self-contained devices.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> kbsparky said:
> 
> 
> > What one person might call a _traveler _is nothing more than an extension of the power feeding the circuit to another room/area.
> ...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ignorance Is Bliss Hi, Mr Bliss. A message from The Great White North. We have electricity here too. And we are not dumb. Smarten Up. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> We have electricity here too.



Don't lie. :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I appreciate the "soft moderartion" of this forum but look back at this thread and count how many post actually have content and how many are just harassing bull****. Post something constructive or STFU. If you think the OP is a troll or a homeowner pm a mod and dont post.

ESP? Yea I have ESP because I posted my opinion that was based on my experience. Dont break my balls for posting something other than ridicule. What did you Post besides suggesting he was a liar and some general BS? Did you ask how he was testing it with his meter? Maybe try to confirm wether he was testing it right and give the guy a little advice?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

STFU? ah right back at ya.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gold said:


> I appreciate the "soft moderartion" of this forum but look back at this thread and count how many post actually have content and how many are just harassing bull****. Post something constructive or STFU. If you think the OP is a troll or a homeowner pm a mod and dont post.
> 
> ESP? Yea I have ESP because I posted my opinion that was based on my experience. Dont break my balls for posting something other than ridicule. What did you Post besides suggesting he was a liar and some general BS? Did you ask how he was testing it with his meter? Maybe try to confirm wether he was testing it right and give the guy a little advice?


 
STFU


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

fast89rs said:


> I am going to go to a electrical supply store and get some new switches tommorow and possibly new lighting fixtures and go from there. If I can't figure it from there he has new 12/2 wire there. Im just going to run a new circuit and abandon the old one. I think with the advice I got today it won't lead to that thanks.


Did you open up outlets to see if they were back wired? My speedy trick is plug a radio into the dead outlet and lightly punch each outlet in the surrounding area. Did you check for continuity between the grounding and grounded conductors at your location of loss? These are all troubleshooting techniques.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

I figured the problem out. After getting the bathroom fixed I went to the bedroom and chased the circuit down, The circuit had a break in it, on the last receptacle, kinda looked like maybe a rat or something chewed on it, but that is what that was trippin the breaker when I would hook the bedroom up on the circuit. I got the bedroom light to working then I went around and unhooked all the receptacles checked the contuinity on each on by causen a short, located what went were and hooked each one up one at a time unitil it started tripn the breaker. The funny thing is it was the very last receptacle that had the short in it. For now I unhooked it.

For all you guys bashing me on my vocabulary I don't really care. Everyone calls different items different things. I'm not the best at explaining and typen up what I'm thinking. I could be a arrogant person and pick jokes about how many romex electricians I have seen come on a Job that had there Journeyman or City card and couldn't bend a stick of conduit. There was a few people on here that had serious answers and was being very helpful, the world needs more people like that. Like I said think what you want to, your are the type of guys who think you know it all, and when you wrong you don't know how to take it like a man, yeahh- blame it on your helper. happy 4th of july


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

fast89rs said:


> For all you guys bashing me on my vocabulary I don't really care. Everyone calls different items different things. I'm not the best at explaining and typen up what I'm thinking. I could be a arrogant person and pick jokes about how many romex electricians I have seen come on a Job that had there Journeyman or City card and couldn't bend a stick of conduit. There was a few people on here that had serious answers and was being very helpful, the world needs more people like that. Like I said think what you want to, your are the type of guys who think you know it all, and when you wrong you don't know how to take it like a man, yeahh- blame it on your helper. happy 4th of july


Welcome to the fourm, don't let them guys ruffle your feathers. They come here so they dont have to listen to there wife's telling them what to do all the time. Or at least I do:thumbsup:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Wanna bet??
> 
> Come on guys!!! Shame on many of you for not knowing that many mobile homes utilize those non-box devices which are self-contained and a Bee-Eye-Tea-itch to even attempt to troubleshoot!
> 
> ...


You left out those plugs hidden under the bottom.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Welcome to the fourm, don't let them guys ruffle your feathers. They come here so they dont have to listen to there wife's telling them what to do all the time. Or at least I do:thumbsup:


 


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks guys, right now im trying to figure out how to hook this dryer up a double pole 4 wire clothes dryer. is it color to color?:thumbup:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

fast89rs said:


> thanks guys, right now im trying to figure out how to hook this dryer up a double pole 4 wire clothes dryer. is it color to color?:thumbup:


 
Are you for real? With all your electrical expierence, and you have to ask a question like that?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

fast89rs said:


> thanks guys, right now im trying to figure out how to hook this dryer up a double pole 4 wire clothes dryer. is it color to color?:thumbup:


 

NO, it red to green.
black to white
white to red
grren to black.



Hold on tight


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Dude, If He follows your guide,He might KILL somebody!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I think he is scamming us, and we are falling for it. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Are you for real? With all your electrical expierence, and you have to ask a question like that?



Uh, crazy......... you just fell for the oldest joke in the book.


2-pole 4-wire clothes dryer:








​


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Uh, crazy......... you just fell for the oldest joke in the book.
> 
> 
> 2-pole 4-wire clothes dryer:


 And the legend of TOOL lives on... :thumbup:


----------



## ludlam (May 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Uh, crazy......... you just fell for the oldest joke in the book.
> 
> 
> 2-pole 4-wire clothes dryer:
> ...


Hahaha!!:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll admit it, he almost got me. Good one.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> And the legend of TOOL lives on... :thumbup:



Believe it or not, I hit *TWO* gawdam buried PVC boxes putting that thing up.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I know, it was a joke, yeah that was the 1st thing we were taught in class, along with portable ground, concrete xrayer,h o g nuts for conduit. Yeah yall guys have a good one.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fast89rs said:


> .......concrete xrayer,.........


But there actually _are_ concrete xrays. :whistling2:


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

id say your right but i doubt few or any electrical companys have then layingin there tool room to be checked out. Im seriously about to replace the elements in a water heater tommorow should be a quick fix, water heater went dry the Home owner says that is what the problem is.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fast89rs said:


> id say your right but i doubt few or any electrical companys have then layingin there tool room to be checked out. ...........


You mean you don't have one? Jeez, I thought _everyone _had an xray machine......... :laughing:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fast89rs said:


> id say your right but i doubt few or any electrical companys have then layingin there tool room to be checked out. Im seriously about to replace the elements in a water heater tommorow should be a quick fix, water heater went dry the Home owner says that is what the problem is.


Check the upper one first. Usually the interlocking controls can prevent the lower one from taking the hit on a dry tank condition.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for the input


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

Start replacing plugs and switches. Then start repulling jumpers. If that doesn't work try gas and a lighter. I hate working on mobile homes.


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

lol you aren't lien all the receptacles and lights are like the ones as pictured that the guy uploaded on this topic i think its on page 2-3. almost looks like you need a punch down tool


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone have the bulb bender to make u lamps?


----------



## fast89rs (Jul 1, 2010)

we were smoke testing the lighting system on last job and couple lights weren't working, i had to go flip the lights around they were in the wrong way. on a more serious note how many of yall have installed them right and found them doa, when they were hooked up them ballasts can be tricky.


----------



## mamills1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Justin: Glad you were able to troubleshoot and find your problem. Simply abandoning a circuit without determining the cause could lead to serious trouble later (and doesn't make you feel very good about the situation either). One thing I would suggest about this experience...DOCUMENT what you have done. Write down everything you have discovered along the way, including mapping out the circuit(s) you have worked on. If a problem arises again (and with mobile home wiring, that is entirely possible), you have some information to start with.

Call in the exterminator. I have no idea why those beasties love to feast on romex - I guess it's because BX is too hard on their teeth...!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

As aways, this site ends in a non "Professional" manner.


----------

